# Figone



## ScOrPiOnX

*Que significa Figone  y algunos ejemplos  grazie*


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, "figone" es un aumentativo de "figo", es decir, "cojonudo".
Un ejemplo: è proprio un figone/figo quel tipo!


----------



## Cristina.

Dal DeMauro:
Ficone/figone :
volg., uomo dalla bellezza vistosa e appariscente
 
Ho trovato questo:
http://www.magnaromagna.it/satira/dizionari/italian-slang-1/


----------



## irene.acler

Ahahah, hai scovato il sito giusto, Cristina!

Yo "ficone" no lo utilizo, y tampoco "fico". No sé si depende de la zona, pero por aquí vas a oír sólo "figo/figone" (con g).


----------



## xeneize

En Cerdeña también va con "g".....

Cojonudo está bien.
Otros sinónimos: en España guay, chulo.
En Argentina: copado.
Ciao


----------



## Cristina.

¿Figone qué es , tío/a bueno/a o "magnífico" ? ¿O las 2 cosas?


----------



## irene.acler

_Figone_ es un hombre/chico muy bueno, desde un punto de vista físico.


----------



## Cristina.

¿Pero no habéis dicho tú y Xeneize que es cojonudo?


----------



## irene.acler

Sí. _Cojonudo_ quiere decir estupendo, magnífico, no? Su correspondiente en italiano es _figo/figone_.


----------



## xeneize

Hum, "figo" sería para persona y para cosa también....Al igual que "guay" y "cojonudo", no?..
"figone" sería para persona nomás, y se refiere a su aspecto....
Es más fuerte que chulo, sería un "guapetón".


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con xeneize.


----------



## Cristina.

Entonces, figo = "cojonudo" , luego 'figone' solo puede ser tío bueno (persona nomás), no cojonudo, como habéis dicho antes.
Uff, qué lío.


----------



## xeneize

Pero "cojonudo" es también para persona, no?....
En Argentina, también hay "macanudo".
Menudo quilombo (lío)


----------



## Cristina.

Ahh, o sea, que 'figone' puede ser tanto 'tío bueno' como 'cojonudo', se distingue por el contexto.
Che, el quilombo ha quedado resuelto!


----------



## xeneize

Cristina. said:


> Ahh, o sea, que 'figone' puede ser tanto 'tío bueno' como 'cojonudo', se distingue por el contexto.
> Che, el quilombo ha quedado resuelto!


 

Huy, no lo sé, pero igual lo dejamos ahí!


----------



## irene.acler

No entiendo. Cuál es entonces la diferencia entre "tío bueno" y "cojonudo"?


----------



## ScOrPiOnX

*Cojonudo  es una persona  idiota  es como decir  coglione*


----------



## irene.acler

De veras?? Pero no quiere decir estupendo, magnífico?


----------



## ScOrPiOnX

No ,Cojonudo/a   quiere decir idiota,imbecil,etc


----------



## Mariàina

"FIGONE" es el aumentativo de la palabra "FIGO".
Significa:chico muy muy guapo.
Es utilizada en un lenguaje muy informal por que es vulgar.
Los adolescentes,por ejemplo,utilizan este adjetivo


----------



## irene.acler

Pero el DRAE dice así: "Estupendo, magnífico, excelente".


----------



## ScOrPiOnX

jajjajaja en serio dice eso ; entonces  estan mal  de seguro significa  eso en españa


----------



## irene.acler

Te juro! Acabo de mirar otra vez, por si acaso!!
Pero tú no eres de España? Entonces dónde significa "idiota"?


----------



## ScOrPiOnX

*Pues en Sudamerica Cojonudo es como una variante de Cojudo asi  como de coglione a coglionazzo ; pon cojudo en la DRAE*


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, la DRAE dice que "cojudo" tiene dos sentidos:
1. Dicho de un animal: No castrado
2. adj._ Am._ *Tonto, bobo.*

Evidentemente en España y en América Latina "cojonudo" se utiliza se manera distinta.


----------



## Cristina.

Quizá Scorpionx se confunde con 'boludo/pelotudo', que quiere decir 'tonto'.
Ah, ya veo que Scorpionx es sudamericano, yo pensaba que era español.
En España yo solo conozco la acepción que da el DRAE:
Cojonudo =Magnífico, estupendo.

Resumiendo :
Figa= tía buena.
Figo= tío bueno.
Figone= cojonudo/tío bueno.

En España se dice 'Fulano' es cojonudo o 'una cosa' es cojonuda.

Hay 2 cosas que no entiendo, Irene:
1) El DeMauro solo recoge que es masculino : tío bueno, mientras que en este link se dice que es una tía buena , aunque el término sea masculino.
2) Si yo digo 'Carlo è un figone' voglio dire che Carlo es 'cojonudo' =magnífico o 'que está como un tren', o se distingue por el contexto?


----------



## yaya.mx

Pues a mi "cojonudo" me suena como a "muy simpático/buena onda" pero en vulgar, no? Tipo el mexicanisimo "a toda madre".


----------



## irene.acler

Cristina, yo "figone" sólo lo utilizaría en masculino. En cambio si te refieres a una chica, dices "figa", o "gnocca" por ejemplo. Pero son términos vulgares, y coloquiales sin duda.
Si dices "Carlo è un figone" significa que Carlo está como un tren.


----------



## Cristina.

irene.acler said:


> No entiendo. Cuál es entonces la diferencia entre "tío bueno" y "cojonudo"?


 
Tío bueno = George Clooney (muy guapo)
Tía cojonuda = Tú.

George Clooney puede ser un tío bueno y no ser cojonudo, porque sea tonto.
Un tío feo puede ser cojonudo.

Resumiendo, 
Cojonudo =bueno
Tío bueno =guapo.



Es que nosotros decimos tío 'bueno' , y ese 'bueno' no quiere decir 'bueno', sino 'guapo'.
Tío 'bueno' con el significado de 'bueno' no se dice, se diría X es una persona 'buena o,mejor, X es una 'buena persona'.


*Cristina, yo "figone" sólo lo utilizaría en masculino. *
Yo lo decía por el link, o sea, que el link está mal.


Edit: Ahhh, ya he entendido.
Xeneize y tú teníais confundido el término 'cojonudo'.
Decíais que 'figone' era 'cojonudo' pensando en tío bueno, y como 'cojonudo' en España es 'magnífico', de ahí mi perplejidad.
Todo aclarado, ha sido un malentendido , ha costado aclararlo.


----------



## irene.acler

Aaaaaaaaah, ecco!
_Tío bueno_ significa _tío guapo_ entonces, muy bien!

Entonces, _X es una buena persona_ corresponde a _X es una persona cojonuda_?


----------



## Cristina.

Sí, más o menos, aunque se suele aplicar 'cojonudo' a alguien con quien te lo pasas muy bien, aunque luego sea mala persona.

Persona cojonuda = magnífica (aunque no sea "buena"), pero normalmente significa que es buena.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias por la explicación..ahora entiendo!


----------



## Cristina.

yaya.mx said:


> Pues a mi "cojonudo" me suena como a "muy simpático/buena onda" pero en vulgar, no? Tipo el mexicanisimo "a toda madre".


Sí, tienes razón. Es vulgar, pero hay otro sinónimo de cojonudo que  es muchísimo más vulgar : "ser de p... madre", que yo creo que encajaría más con el mexicanismo 'a toda madre'.
Pero creo que nos estamos alejando del tema.


----------



## italia

"xeneize" ???? de boca ????


----------



## Larraya

Hola gente! Cuantas cosas he aprendido...

Pues, unas precisiones:

figone ( = gran figo/a, m. o f.) SOLO quiere decir "tio/tia muy bueno/a" (o sea, guapisimo) y NO cojonudo (= "magnifico", "de p... madre") lo que seria en cambio simplemente "figo" (dicho de persona) o "figata" (dicho de cosa, algo "figo"), ya que "figo" m. y sin sufijo = guapo/cojonudo (en f., "figa" casi solo se entiende como guapa y no como magnifica, etc.)

y si quereis acrecer el efecto, expresiones parecidas son: "un figone pazzesco", "un gran fico", "un figo da paura", "un tipo fighissimo" 

(obviamente se trata de jerga juvenil, pero ya esta bastante asentada como para no ser demasiado vulgar)


----------



## Cristina.

Está muy claro, Larraya, pero ahora me surge una duda, porque Irene y el DeMauro dicen que figone =tío bueno, no tía buena, mientras que en este link se dice que es tía buena.
Ahora vas tú y dices que es tanto masculino como femenino.

He mirado el LauraTam (antes no lo había hecho.Sabía que figo/figa era tío/a bueno/a, no sabía que era 'guay/cojonudo')
Figo:
*1 guay* (inv)
uno zainetto figo: una mochila guay
*2 *(ragazzo) guaperas (inv), *tío bueno*.
Figa:
*1.* tía buena.
Figone no viene en el Tam.

En otro diccionario viene Figo = tío bueno/cojonudo, de p... madre. (la verdad es que 'guay' me parece un poco anticuado e infantil)

No nos aclaramos, el link dice que es femenino, Irene dice que es masculino y Larraya dice que ambos.



Edit:Irene,
Para que quede claro definitivamente:
a) X es cojonudo = es una *buena* persona (una brava persona )
b) X es cojonudo = es muy *simpático *, cachondo , te lo pasas muy bien tomando copas.
c) X es cojonudo en matemáticas = Es muy *bueno*/hábil/diestro (a lo mejor luego es una mala persona y un muermo)
Ej: Picasso era cojonudo en la pintura ; ese cirujano es cojonudo en su especialidad.


----------



## Larraya

Por lo del género:

estoy segura de que "figone" es a la vez m. y f., pero no sé explicarlo (ya que gramaticalmente seria un masculino); tengo la impresion de que eso ocurre a veces con los alterados. 

En efecto existe también su correspondiente femenino, "figona", pero la verdad es que suena muy fuerte y algo grosero. Mas que ser de apreciacion, parece ironico y despectivo.

De todos modos, no hay que confiar mucho en los diccionarios para este género de palabras; su uso no siempre se cine a las reglas gramaticales y cambia muy rapidamente!!


----------



## Larraya

Larraya said:


> Por lo del género:
> 
> estoy segura de que ...
> 
> En efecto existe ...
> 
> Cuando digo asi quiero referirme a lo que la gente usa, o sea, a lo que he podido escuchar o que usaria yo misma.


----------



## Cristina.

Ah, gracias, Larraya, ahora ya sé que figone es tío bueno/ tía buena, aunque Irene me aconseja no usarlo en femenino.
(post 28)
Ciao!


----------



## xeneize

Jajaja, lo sabía que esto de "cojonudo/figone" nos iba a revolver la cabeza, Cristina, viste....
Bueno, salió también un sudamericano, pero "cojonudo" será "cojudo/gilipollas" en su país, pero en Argentina "cojudo" no existe, me parece, y "cojonudo" no es ni "gilipollas" (que sería "pelotudo" o "boludo", aunque esta última palabra tiene más matices y es muy jodida, eh..) ni tampoco es el "cojonudo" español...
Cojonudo en Argentina es "alguien que tenga huevos", o sea "valiente, bravo, animoso"...
El "cojonudo" español en Argentina es "bárbaro, macanudo, piola"...
Tampoco "tío bueno" o "guapetón" existen en Argentina, eso sería "un churro", para ambos sexos me parece, o "bombón", o, para mujeres, "un camión", y hay más, más groseras...
No leí bien el hilo, pero te puedo decir, Cristina, que en Cerdeña no existe distinción entre masculino y femenino en italiano, para "figone".
Es una palabra que se acostumbra supongo entre adolescentes, yo no la escucho casi nunca, pero sería "un figone" y "una figona", sin matices distintos.
Igual para "figo" o "figa", tanto como "guapetón" que como "bárbaro"...
Si decís "un auto bárbaro", dirás "una macchina figa"...
Luego, me parece se estile más el masculino, pero lo que quiero decir es que nunca actúa como femenino.
Nunca se diría "figone" para una mujer, eso...
Ciao


----------



## uanez

"figone" es masculino.
También, se "podría" utilizar para una mujer pero sería muy fuerte y sexista! Diría que es un utilizo regional del norte de Italia, en Roma nunca lo he escuchado.
ej. Laura é un figone da paura
Utilizar el masculino para una mujer también lo he escuchado con otras palabras (siempre vulgares), a veces, sólo en el norte y sólo exclusivamente en el habla. Sería un error gramatical bastante grave.
Como dice Larraya existe "figona" feminino pero es se utiliza mucho...
Personalmente, yo no diría nunca "Luca é un figone" sino "Luca é un figo pazzesco/pauroso!" o "Luca é un gran figo!", me sonaría mejor y menos de adolescente.
Hay que recordar que la traducción literal de "figa" es "coño" 

P.S.:
pijo = fighetto
fare il figo = chulo
"figo/a" (di persona) = tío/a bueno/a         / guapetón

os parece???


----------



## Massimo_m

uanez said:


> "figone" es masculino.
> También, se "podría" utilizar para una mujer pero sería muy fuerte y sexista! Diría que es un utilizo regional del norte de Italia, en Roma nunca lo he escuchado.
> ej. Laura é un figone da paura
> Utilizar el masculino para una mujer también lo he escuchado con otras palabras (siempre vulgares), a veces, sólo en el norte y sólo exclusivamente en el habla. Sería un error gramatical bastante grave.
> Como dice Larraya existe "figona" feminino pero es se utiliza mucho...
> Personalmente, yo no diría nunca "Luca é un figone" sino "Luca é un figo pazzesco/pauroso!" o "Luca é un gran figo!", me sonaría mejor y menos de adolescente.
> Hay que recordar que la traducción literal de "figa" es "coño"
> P.S.:
> pijo = fighetto
> fare il figo = chulo
> "figo/a" (di persona) = tío/a bueno/a         / guapetón
> os parece???




Sono d'accordo su tutto; preciserei solo che "figo" (come direi io) o "fico" (come si usa in altre regioni d'Italia) significa anche _"gerg., che, chi piace per la sua bravura, la simpatia, la bellezza, l'eleganza e sim.: è un tipo veramente fico, è proprio un fico!, che fico! | agg., di qcs., bello, divertente, alla moda: è fica la tua giacca, un locale molto fico"_ (dizionario De Mauro). 
In questa accezione di buono, simpatico, come abbiamo detto, "figo" è equivalente anche di "cojonudo" nel senso positivo di quest'ultimo termine.
"Cojonudos" - sempre in senso buono, evidentemente - è anche il nome che prendono certi asparagi di formato enorme, tipici della Navarra, che si vendono in lattine sotto salamoia e si usano per antipasti, contorni, tapas eccetera (scusate l'OT, però sono squisiti abbinati con le uova sode e schiacciate, tipo mimosa, e un buon filo d'olio extravergine ).


----------



## Blackman

_Figone_ si usa anche per le donne, significa _bella figa_ e in questo caso ha un tono volgare.

_Maria è proprio un bel figone_.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

ScOrPiOnX said:


> *Cojonudo  es una persona  idiota  es como decir  coglione*



Scusa, ma "cojonuno" significa "brava persona" "bella idea"...niente di cattivo. 
Esempio: Es una casa cojonuda = È una bella casa, congratulazioni!
Fico... io condivido con l'idea di ragazzo "da scopare"


----------



## uanez

Io tradurrei "cojonudo", riferito a una cosa, con "figata".


----------

